

Inspired by an XKCD comic, a new Tetris game - pitdesi
http://www.gudmagazine.com/games/heaven/

======
ot
It is basically the opposite of Bastet ("Bastard Tetris").
<http://fph.altervista.org/prog/bastet.html>

From the website

> Instead of choosing the next block randomly, this fiendish program uses a
> special algorithm to give you the worst possible brick. Playing Bastet can
> be a very frustrating experience!

~~~
Deestan
> Playing Bastet can be a very frustrating experience!

Indeed! It's not just that you get bad pieces, but you have to adapt a totally
different mindset. Gambling strategies like "I'm sure to get a red T that
clears this up in a few moves" don't work, because you will never get that red
T as long as it is useful.

------
bostonpete
Ha! I started playing the game without having read the comic. What a pleasant
surprise... :-)

------
Rhapso
I managed to break it already. One of those "heavenly" pieces can be spawned
offset when you have a piece close to the top of the screen and insta-kill you
because it does not fit.

~~~
meatmanek
That's not breaking; that's how you lose in real tetris.

Edit: Hah just kidding, I see what you mean. This seems to happen if you have
a peak on one edge of the screen.

------
trtsr
The purple squiggly piece is broken. If you turn it so that it is vertical, it
doesn't collide properly (acts as though an empty space is actually taken up).

------
Typhon
Randall Munroe should've watched a Twilight Zone episode called "A nice place
to visit" before drawing this comic.

------
antimora
Even in heaven I am having trouble:

<http://dl.dropbox.com/u/76008/print_screen_121.png>

It must be a buggy heaven.

------
Raphael
It ought to make it impossible to lose.

~~~
ks
It makes it easier, but it's still possible to lose. The super bricks don't
appear all the time

~~~
TeMPOraL
And you can rotate them, which will ruin your chances of winning.

------
drivebyacct2
Flash, and it just doesn't work for me at all. I lose instantly every time.
Why?

~~~
Cafesolo
Same happens to me. I'm running Google Chrome 12.0.712.0 dev on Linux, Flash
Player version 10.3.162.29.

